# horrible new app!



## Mom2M (Sep 23, 2006)

This makes me sick...
http://thestir.cafemom.com/entertain...aby_App_of_the


----------



## hollytheteacher (Mar 10, 2007)

That's really sick. Almost as bad as the "shake your baby" app.

Seriously. It was an app that you could shake your onscreen baby until red x's went over it's eyes. The idea of it really makes me want to vomit and I believe it actually got pulled/banned.


----------



## Mama~Love (Dec 8, 2003)

Whoa. That's so beyond awful.

*hollytheteacher* - OMG, seriously?? That makes me want to vomit. Thank heavens it was pulled!


----------



## oliviab (Jan 16, 2010)

her baby didn't sleep through the night until after 1?!?!? oh the horror!


----------



## MaxMommy (Feb 16, 2007)

It horrifies me that there is actually a market for this kind of thing.


----------



## One_Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

What kind of sick mind comes up with something like that. Why do people want to depend on technology instead of their instincts? I hope that is a joke app.


----------



## t2009 (Sep 1, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliviab* 
her baby didn't sleep through the night until after 1?!?!? oh the horror!











It amazes me the tenacity of people's misconceptions about normal infant/toddler sleep.

As if CIO isn't bad enough, it really makes me ill thinking of people putting their nighttime parenting into the hands of some app created by some anonymous bozo. Wow.


----------



## Baby_Cakes (Jan 14, 2008)

Yuck.


----------



## GISDiva (Jul 13, 2007)

I am somewhat encouraged by the few comments there were...no one said "OMG, what a great idea!"

*sigh*


----------



## marinak1977 (Feb 24, 2009)

uke








and the other app... makes me want to shake its maker


----------



## calebsmommy25 (Aug 23, 2008)

Not cool.


----------



## MommaKitten21 (May 12, 2009)

Wow! What a ridiculous idea!!

I was hesitant to read the comments, but it appears most people were pretty against this! I am posting this to facebook to see what my friends' responses will be!


----------



## Jewels06 (Mar 22, 2010)




----------



## penstamon (Nov 6, 2008)

I hate how accepted this stuff is!


----------



## ~Charlie's~Angel~ (Mar 17, 2008)

This is driving me NUTS!!!

I am at work







, and I cannot view the website. its blocked. PLEASE tell me what the app is??????????


----------



## Mama~Love (Dec 8, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Barbie64g* 
This is driving me NUTS!!!

I am at work







, and I cannot view the website. its blocked. PLEASE tell me what the app is??????????

It's awful







. It's a timer app to help with CIO:

Quote:

You program in your child's name and age (they also have a warning to not try this method on children under the age of 4 months) and the app sets a timer so you know when it's time to settle the baby. That is, if the little whipper-snapper is still crying.

Ciao Baby automatically adjusts to the next settle time without you having to reprogram. Which comes in handy when you're sleep-deprived, can't for the life of you remember what the book said, and don't want to get up and go get the book -- you just want to lay down for five minutes (or 15, or 30 -- or however long the damn book says you should wait!).


----------



## maryeb (Aug 8, 2005)

Disgusting. Oh my god! I posted a comment. Sick!


----------



## Alexander (Nov 22, 2001)

Horrid!

The Ezzo philosphy pops up like a many headed hydra.

Those that promote it should be ashamed of themselves.


----------



## haurelia (Mar 12, 2009)

This makes my blood boil!!






















Of course, I left a comment. How sad that some babies are suffering with parents who rely on such gadgetry to dictate how they care for their little ones.
Off to snuggle my sleeping baby now, in our family bed.


----------



## Jerlin (Apr 19, 2010)

I must live in a different world, but who in his/her right mind would rely on an ap? Seriously. I wonder how "popular" this ap really is.


----------



## Magali (Jun 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliviab* 
her baby didn't sleep through the night until after 1?!?!? oh the horror!










That is what I was thinking! My son started doing it at almost 3 and I was thrilled!!! As far as I'm concerned, you are getting off waaaaay too easy if your baby sttn at 1







!!!
And of course that app is disgusting.


----------

